# 1998 Roadmaster Luxury Liner for only $650.00 !



## 53Phantom (May 9, 2010)

I am selling my Roadmaster Luxury Liner in near mint condition on Ebay. Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130389042918&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## partsguy (May 9, 2010)

Dang! I want that tank and rack!


----------

